
Ask HN: Can I keep my information private while publishing an Android app? - mitm2mitm
If I make a simple Android app (Google Play store), will I be able to keep my information private? Even when somebody make an in app purchase. Like using a fictional company name (I never registered one) so nobody knows it&#x27;s me. Only Google would have my real name and everything else.<p>There&#x27;s no nefarious reason. I&#x27;m just your usual paranoid pc enthusiast who doesn&#x27;t like his name and entire life decisions indexed and available to everybody.
======
newjersey
Are you in the United States? you might want to consider forming a shell
corporation. As long as you are willing to disclose all receipts and pay all
taxes, you should be fine. Don't take my word for it though. Hire a good
lawyer and describe to them exactly what you wish to accomplish here. Perfect
anonymity is probably very difficult but someone will have to make a minimal
effort to track you on the play store.

Or better, consider making your app free and open source and make available on
F-Droid. (: (I can try to convince you, can't I?)

~~~
mitm2mitm
No, and I don't want to make another company just for this. I might abandon
this whole idea if that's necessary.

~~~
newjersey
If you make your app free and open source (GPL 2 or any version thereafter), I
can try to find someone who will gladly take responsibility of publishing it
to the play store.

